# San Francisco gamer seeking game



## pfooti (May 6, 2013)

Hey all. I'm a 37 year-old guy, so yeah, of course I play D&D. 

While I can DM reasonably well, I'm already running a campaign right now (GURPS, no less) that's a little mix of high-concept and dungeon crawl, and what I really want is to meet a group where I don't have to run the game, and instead be the player for a while.

I am primarily looking for a fun group that's not too serious. I did my share of World of Darkness LARPing back in my teenage years (although we just called it Vampire back then), and while that's still fun from time to time, I'd really like to relax and kill pretend dragons every so often.

I can play pretty much any system (quick learner), and am happy in support roles (party need a bard? I'm your guy). I have the most experience in 3.5/PF, and that's probably my favorite system for this kind of game. My system mastery tends to be high, but I have learned to use my powers of minmaxing for good rather than evil - what's the point in making the DM work harder than they have to?

Anyway, if there are any tables with open seats in the SF Bay region, shoot me a PM or reply to this thread.


----------



## dwightdavis49 (May 7, 2013)

Well, I have a seat available for Reign of Winter, Pathfinder Adventure path.  Runs every other Saturday,  at my home in Rio Vista, which is in Solano County and technically part of the Greater Bay Area.  If you are physically located in SF or the south Bay, it's probably too far.  If you are in the East Bay, it's doable.  Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## pfooti (May 8, 2013)

Woof, that sounds perfect, except for the location. I'm a fan of pathfinder, and haven't played (or read) that particular path. Unfortunately, I live in the extreme west of SF (outer sunset), and google maps tells me it's a 90 minute drive out there. Probably a bit too far.


----------



## bert1000 (May 10, 2013)

Hey pfooti,

I am also mid 30s and live in SF (Noe Valley).   I am an experienced DM and player looking for a game in SF (or within ~30 min drive).   Sounds like we'd be in business if we can get a few more people.  I would be willing to DM one campaign if someone else DMs another campaign where I can be a player (say a weekly get together alternating DMs every other week).   I also posted a week ago on this forum but unfortunately not a ton of responses.


----------



## Barnaby (May 11, 2013)

I'm in Berkeley and eagerly looking to join a campaign. I'm 34, have a moderate amount of D&D experience, but I'm looking to try out Pathfinder. I have only DM'd a few one shots but would be willing to try a longer campaign. My schedule is flexible, and I can host. Let me know if you're still looking for someone! 



bert1000 said:


> Hey pfooti,
> 
> I am also mid 30s and live in SF (Noe Valley).   I am an experienced DM and player looking for a game in SF (or within ~30 min drive).   Sounds like we'd be in business if we can get a few more people.  I would be willing to DM one campaign if someone else DMs another campaign where I can be a player (say a weekly get together alternating DMs every other week).   I also posted a week ago on this forum but unfortunately not a ton of responses.


----------



## pfooti (May 11, 2013)

Cool, I've PM'd both of you.


----------



## KnightCa (Jul 12, 2013)

I went ahead and PM'd all of you as well.

I have been running a ongoing pathfinder game in Berkeley. I would like to have another player (or even 2) that is reliable, good at descriptive role-playing, and willing to switch out as Game master with me (it's nice to be able to relax and play now and then).

Are you interested? If so, we are having a practice game where we can all see one anothers gaming style this Sunday (7/14) at 11am (may be last minute notice but worth a shot).

Josiah Knight
Cell/text 510-470-4004
https://sites.google.com/site/berkeleypathfinder/


----------

